# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Where to buy Creosote.......

## Reiner

I'm trying to find Creosote here in Brisbane. Last lot I bought would be 10 years ago...I hope it is still around.
Thanks
Reiner

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Last I heard........it has been 'banned'.  Mostly on safety grounds. There are a couple of alternatives though I don't know if they are any safer..

----------


## swiftden

I used a product called Ecocrete which comes in a 4 litre yellow bottle. works the same looks the same but is ment to be friendly ? 
about 460

----------


## Blu_Rock

To the best of my knowledge, it's not sold anymore. Try using Diggers Eco Protecta "The Safe Creosote Alternative".. I got it from Bs. IMHO, not as good as Creosote though.

----------


## Reiner

It's a real shame, just like the new termite poison. It is so save it doesn't work anymore. Creosote was good stuff and I did a bit more research on the net it wasn't dangerous at all.
Thanks for the replies
Reiner

----------


## Scarlette

Actually Creosote was found to be carcinogenic. It has ben taken off the market indefinitely. You might find some hardware shops with old stock still on the shelves but you'd be pushing your luck i'm afraid. 
Where i work we sell the Diggers alternative, and so far haven't heard a bad thing about it. 
Cheers
Scarlette

----------


## chuth77

What are you chasing the creosote for? 
If it's for fence post protection, the best mix is a desiel diluted sump oil... And throw the old oil filter onto the post as well. It'll drain and soak in!

----------


## bugsy

> What are you chasing the creosote for? 
> If it's for fence post protection, the best mix is a desiel diluted sump oil... And throw the old oil filter onto the post as well. It'll drain and soak in!

  ouch!
we will have none of that contamination of soil around here thanks :Wink 1: 
The greenies will be around quick smart. 
try boracol or some wood preservative, if you want to go down that path

----------


## chuth77

Thats the way, more pesticides and chemicals... 
Reduce... REUSE... Recycle... 
Only needs to be done once every 5 years, and if done correctly it'll be contained within the timber itself!

----------


## journeyman Mick

Used sump oil, diesel or not will, not provide any protection at all against termites (as well as contaminating your soil). 
Mick

----------


## chuth77

Better tell that to our forefathers... It's a pretty simple fact, termites don't like oily timber...

----------


## journeyman Mick

Better tell that to the termites around here. It's a fact, termites won't stop for sump oil unless it's had creosote added to it. I've repaired enough termite damaged houses to see what works and what doesn't. 
Mick

----------


## AKA BB

> Better tell that to our forefathers... It's a pretty simple fact, termites don't like oily timber...

  Yes I 2nd that :2thumbsup:  ,  
Mick I doubt you will see people pouring sump oil over their houses..lol 
My dad and dad before always poured sump oil over all our fence posts and they are still standing today while other beside them have been eaten out in no time. 
But I do agree it's not a real enviro smart idea! :Cry:

----------

